# WTB Kona Saddle to ...??



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Think it might be time to upgrade my saddle.

The old WTB Kona has served me well, but - it's starting to creak a bit... rails are a little bent & it doesn't match current color scheme.

My philosophy re, saddles has always been :meh: it's a seat 

However, like a lot of things I've upgraded to... I can appreciate that there will be better options out there.

What saddles can my fellow Clydesdales recommend?

NB, it'll go on my AM HT...










T.I.A

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

You might give a Charge Spoon or a Madison Flux a try. They are both based on the old Selle Flite saddle. They are inexpensive and are also available in brown. I ran the Flux for a year and it was very comfortable.

*jcd46* put the brown Charge Spoon on his new rigid build and I believe that is the color scheme you are doing too with the brown grips. You can see it on his bike here http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/some-virgin-passion-moments-share-1040724.html#post13079013 .


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ sweet ride lol. Great Saddle btw very comfy only 2 rides on it but smooth and looks nice IMO. I had read so much about it, and went right along with what I needed. Grips are awesome too, great feel and for brown grips they really look sharp.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah, the highlights on my mule are 'Copper'. I thought Gum colored Easton grips would be closest match. I probably should have gone with their Red option.

Not overly keen on color matching the saddle to the frame. Just want something comfy & durable.

Thanks for tips.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the Charge Spoon. It's ok, but not great. After a while it becomes apparent that the padding is too thin and/or too soft. (for me). My arse compresses the padding and it feels like i'm just riding on a hard plastic saddle and creates hot spots. I ended up putting it on my SS because I'm standing 90% of the time, and eventually decommissioned it. I think it's great for the money, but it just didn't work for me. 

I do long hours in the saddle. SDG Bel-Air is the best one I've found. (side note: I'm 6'3" 205 lbs without gear, not super clyde)


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I'm not a fan of the Charge Spoon. It's ok, but not great. After a while it becomes apparent that the padding is too thin and/or too soft. (for me). My arse compresses the padding and it feels like i'm just riding on a hard plastic saddle and creates hot spots. I ended up putting it on my SS because I'm standing 90% of the time, and eventually decommissioned it. I think it's great for the money, but it just didn't work for me.
> 
> I do long hours in the saddle. SDG Bel-Air is the best one I've found. (side note: I'm 6'3" 205 lbs without gear, not super clyde)


I also didn't care much for the Charge Spoon. One long ride was all I needed to decide it wouldn't work for me either.

WTB Silverado is the saddle I currently prefer on my bikes. Both the Pro and Team models are comfy (never owned the carbon). On shorter rides (under 15 miles), I don't even bother with padded shorts with this saddle.

BTW, if anyone is interested in a brown saddle, I would gladly part with my Chromag Trailmaster. It's a nice looking saddle but just didn't agree with my butt - YMMV. Only used for a short time and been sitting on a shelf now for the last couple years. Would gladly part with it for the cost of shipping.

It is a slightly older model of the one pictured below. Rails are silver CRO-MO and graphics are slightly different but same color, texture and perforated cover.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

WTB, Selle Italia & SDG saddles are the only things I've ever felt fully comfortable on (meaning do not add any discomfort to an all day/multi day epics). Everything else is **** for me. The WTB Pure is my fallback for pretty much everything saddle related as it fits my physiology perfectly. I always suggest the Pure or Silverado to people looking for new saddles as those are the two with which I get the best fit, but of course YMMV. 

I may finally get around to testing out a Brooks saddle this season as my curiosity cannot fully be sated without trying one myself after hearing people rant about them for years now. My only hesitation for a long time has been the fact that they weigh at least 2x as much as the normal saddles I use.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Specialized saddles, I'm running the Phenom on my mountain bike. Can spend hours on it.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

Specialized Henge makes my but happy!
Road the stock Kona/WTB volt saddle that came on my Unit for a while and was not smart enough to figure out it was the saddle that was making my ass hurt any time I road over 15 miles. Finally got smart and swapped it out to the Henge from one of my other bikes and wow now my legs are toast before my ass is.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Getting on well with a Fabric Cell


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

I went a bit different but find the ergowave saddles from SQ lab to be great.


----------

